# Great Web Site



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

In trying to find something about Sarah's Winnie Le Sharo, I came across this web site:

http://sfbay.listpic.com/nby/rvs/282596709.html

Great fun looking around at some of the Yankee bits for sale.

Regards

Chris


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Nice one Chris....I particularly liked the home-built teardrop trailer - just the job for Drummer don't you think? :wink: :lol:


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Linda,

Funny you should say that, but when I was looking I thought I could see Drummer waiving out of the window!

Chris


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> Nice one Chris....I particularly liked the home-built teardrop trailer - just the job for Drummer don't you think? :wink: :lol:


I was gunna offer him to rent one of our belly lockers... i'd even put a window in it for him...


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Shane....you're all heart! :lol:

Chris - Seen this? http://www.lesharo.co.uk/

I'm afraid Le Sharos aren't my bag so can't offer any sensible advice but this site could be a good place to start.

Cheers
Linda


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Linda,

Not for me of course, the Le Sharo is not my cup of tea, but fascinated by the cult following.

I am sure SarahM will be pleased to look on that site.

Regards

Chris


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

I'll nip across and pop it on her thread :wink:


----------

